# Hello



## KelyRipon (Oct 23, 2016)

Just checking out the forums for the places we can transfer to for my job. What do you love about the Philippines?


----------



## KelyRipon (Oct 23, 2016)

Also, if you were transferring to Manila for up to 18 months, with kids, in what neighborhood would you choose to live?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Everybody has their own opinions and recommendations. There are quite a few threads on this same subject, suggest you go back through the index and do a lot of reading.

Fred


----------

